# Caslick's operation/sewing mare up...



## wench (21 December 2012)

Just wondering if anyone can give me any comments...

Mare might need this procedure doing with my mare, as she sucks air into her female bits, possibly making her uncomfy.

Any idea of how much it is likely to cost as well would be useful. Mare is not intended for breeding whilst I have her.


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2012)

I wouldn't have it done if you aren't planning to breed from her. Cost wise at a guess it would be around £100


----------



## JanetGeorge (22 December 2012)

christine48 said:



			I wouldn't have it done if you aren't planning to breed from her. Cost wise at a guess it would be around £100
		
Click to expand...

Eek!  Shouldn't be anywhere near that as it takes less than 10 minutes and a bit of thread!  Unless there was a full visit fee and an expensive vet!  Last time I had a mare Caslicked it was about £25 (excluding share of visit fee which was nominal as we had a number of other horses being seen that day.)

There ARE some mares whose anus is so badly sunken and who suck in anything SO badly they can get infections, but I would agree that it's unlikely to be necessary except for a brood mare!


----------



## christine48 (22 December 2012)

Janet George, I wish our vet was as reasonably priced as yours!! We have to pay around £35 for the visit, then about £20 for an examination, then the local anaesthetic and the procedure. Probably would be around £75 at least.


----------



## Laafet (23 December 2012)

That sounds about right cost wise, re doing it if you are not going to breed from her, a lot of the mares we have in from France are done very young whilst still racing. From what I gather it is normal to stitch racing fillies over there.


----------



## loobylu (24 December 2012)

Some Argentinian polo ponies are done too, apparently for performance reasons. We've had to have a few cut to get them covered.


----------



## wench (30 January 2013)

Thanks for all the help. Can anyone tell me if this can be done at home, or if she will need to go into the vets for the procedure?


----------



## eventrider23 (30 January 2013)

Easily done at home and will only take a few minutes. She may have to be lightly sedated if not used to this sort of procedure and no stocks but is very quick.


----------



## wench (30 January 2013)

Brilliant thats great thanks.


----------



## ElleJS (30 January 2013)

Easy procedure (not that nice tho!!) my mares have it done, takes 15mins, under £100 but mine always have some sedation.


----------



## wench (31 January 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. Possibly another stupid question, but how long does it take for them to recover after? Ie before you can lightly lunge etc again


----------



## ElleJS (31 January 2013)

My vet always said to me to carry on as normal  mine went show jumping 2 days later no problem


----------



## wench (31 January 2013)

Thats great cheers!


----------



## princestar (9 February 2013)

Wow our vet is £50 call out for non emergency (approx 15 mins up the road) £42 to be examined and the blood test was £130... there less than about half an hour!!


----------

